# No heat at idle???



## 16vgee60 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello folks,

Something pretty strange as come up on on a 2007 New beetle 2.5L.
There is basically no heat inside the cabin (even when car is fully warmed) only at idle:what:
Soon as you step up on the gas pedal, only can you feel the heat coming out the vents.
I checked temperature with vagcom and also checked for thermostat operation and everything seems to be working fine. When cruising on the highway with cold temperature outside (0degres celcius up here in Canada), Vagcom reads a stready 85degres and if you let it sits then it reach and passes the 90degres up until the fan kicks in but no heat comes out:screwy:
I then checked the flow of the water pump at the expension tank flow tube and I noticed the flow was poor so i decided to change the pump thinking the pump would not pick up enough speed at idle to circulate the coolant in the heater core. Broken impeller is a common think on plastic design water pumps. After 6.5h of hard labor and a brand new pump, I still dont have any heat inside the cabin....wtf:screwy:

As anybody experience such a thing before? I can only come up with a restriction inside the heater core but I want to make sure I wont take the dask off for nothing if i have to do so.
car has only 40 000km which is really nothing for a 5years old car!

Thanks for any input guys!


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

Make sure you got all of the air out of the cooling system or possibly your HVAC system is the culprit.


----------



## 16vgee60 (Sep 19, 2008)

I would doubt there is air bubbles in the system as I did filled it all up properly as for the HVAC system being the culprit I tend to agreed with you but I would love to know what exactly would cause my problem before dissmentaling a complet dash


----------



## speedkillz (Jan 26, 2005)

I know it's been a while, you figure this out?


----------



## 16vgee60 (Sep 19, 2008)

speedkillz said:


> I know it's been a while, you figure this out?


 No,Haven't had the change to work on the car yet! 
Do you have similar issue?


----------



## fukndubn96 (Sep 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

put a thermostat in it


----------



## jesusvwfan (Dec 13, 2012)

*easy fix*

don't try to kill yourself!!!! is a easy fix,, you need to take the dash console where the stick of the transmmission is to be able to reach under the dash and get to the heater control cable, the plastic handle who control the flap inside the heater is hold in place by a special bushing that usually broke on vw and you loose the ability to control the heat echange inside the vehicle, replace the bushing and thats all! 

ps. dont go to the dealer because they gone rip your money telling you a lot of thing about the heater core. use your comon sense.
if you dont have coolant inside the car , the heater is fine.
if the engine is woorking fine , nothing there too
but if your AC is not woorking fine something is wrong there 


ck the heater control.... fallow the mechanical cable who move the vent flap under your dash and you gone find the problem.....been there too....

hope this help you. jesus amen


----------



## jesusvwfan (Dec 13, 2012)

*fallow this treat and you find your problem*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...tiong-Fix-(blend-door-issue)&highlight=heater


sorry for my english skill lol


----------



## 16vgee60 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to reply!

I will get around to it ASAP


----------

